# Textfluss entlang einem Halbkreis ?



## capu (27. März 2002)

Wie kann ich einen Textfluss entlang einem Halbkreis anbringen, also so dass der Text nicht gerade sondern in Form eines Halbkreises geschrieben wird?

Wie kann ich also den Text der runden Linie (Halbkreis) zuordnen?
capu

E-Mail: capu@prontomail.com


----------



## nickname (27. März 2002)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=3166&highlight=text+an+objekt+ausrichten 

Also, ich fürchte das geht auch erst ab dem 6er, ich hab eben im 5.5er geguckt, da geht das noch nicht, zumindest nicht wie in dem Thema oben beschrieben!

Gruss nickname :|


----------



## Brainworm (28. März 2002)

1. Kreis erstellen mit der Rundung, die die Schrift dann haben soll
2. 2 Hilfslinien horizontal und vertikal genau in der Mitte des Bildes erstellen
3. Kreis in die Mitte schieben ("Ausrichten" muss an sein)
4. Jeden Buchstaben des Textes auf einer neuen Ebene einzelln erstellen
5. Buchstabe anklicken und an den Schnittpunkt der Vertikalen Linie (von oben nach unten) und dem Kreis verschieben.
6. STRG + T drücken
7. In der Mitte dieser Auswahl ist eine Art Fadenkrez, welches den Schwerpunkt darstellen soll. Diesen verschiebst du an den Schnittpunkt der Horizontalen und Vertikalen Hilfslinien und drehst jetzt den Buchstaben soweit wie nötig.
8. Das ganze mit allen Buchstaben wiederholen

Rechtschreibfehler sind gewollt und tragen zur Findung meiner persönlichen Individualität bei.
Sollten Inhaltliche Fehler auftreten, habe ich diesen Beitrag nie geschrieben und leugne seine Existenz.

cYa,
Brainworm


----------



## nickname (28. März 2002)

Oha, umständlicher gehts ja nicht mehr, bin ich froh, dass ich für sowas Corel hab!  

Gruss nickname :|


----------



## Gianduja (28. März 2002)

du hast recht, nickname, mit corel draw is das ne 2 sekunden sache, ohne grosse probleme!
meiner meinung nach ist es für adobe ein armutszeugnis, dass so eine funktion nicht in ps zu finden ist.
wie ich gelesen habe, soll ja in der 7. version von ps immernoch keine möglichkeit bestehen, texte ordentlich an objekten ausrichten!  
naja, kann ja nur besser werden!


----------



## nickname (28. März 2002)

Huch, ich dachte ab dem 6er wäre Photoshop schon Textfreundlicher!? Ich hab wie gesagt leider nur das 5.5er, da geht das jedenfalls noch nicht, naja Photoshop ist eben ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm, und Corel ein Alleskönner  !

Gruss nickname :|


----------



## Xenius (28. März 2002)

Öhh...in Photoshop direkt geht des glaub ich nich *g* naja jedenfalls nich so ohne weiteres, am einfachsten iss des in nem andren Prog. zu machen und in Ps zu importieren, in Illustrator ist sowas z.B. sehr einfach (Pfad erstellen und den Text entlang des Pfads erstellen)


----------



## Adam Wille (29. März 2002)

Oder wie wär's mit Freehand. 

Viele Wege für'n nach......äh......Halbmondschrift. 

Geist


----------



## Brainworm (29. März 2002)

hm? Sicher kann man Schriften in Photoshop 6.0+ Anordnen lassen. Das Tutorial ist nur für Photoshop 5.5 und früher gedacht. Also nix mit Photoshop is ******e. Sind halt nur bissel langsamer als andere.

cYa,
Brainworm


----------



## nickname (29. März 2002)

Naja, von s******* hat ja auch keiner was gesagt, deshalb meinte ich aber eben halt nur Bildbearbeitungsprog. Was Verläufe angeht, ist Photoshop Corel auf jeden Fall um Längen vorraus, um auch was Positives zu sagen!   Ich hab 5.5 und da kann ich dieses Tut oben nicht verwenden, deshalb dacht ich das ist ab dem 6er!? Ab wann denn nu???

Gruss nickname :|


----------



## subzero (29. März 2002)

na toll....man sich wirklich beeilen wen man hier was hilfreiches posten will


----------



## nickname (29. März 2002)

Yepp, ich guck meist schon nur bei "neue Beiträge", und alles wo mehr als 2 oder 3 Antworten sind guck ich meist schon gar nicht rein, ausser das Thema hört sich auch für mich interessant an   .

Gruss nickname :|


----------



## Brainworm (29. März 2002)

DAs Tutorial ist für 5.5 oder früher.

Ab der 6.0er geht es über das Textmenü.

cYa


----------



## Thomas Lindner (29. März 2002)

Hallihallo..

man/frau darf natürlich nicht vergessen, wofür Photoshop (ursprünglich) entwickelt wurde:

Photoshop, frei übersetzt Fotoladen = Photoshop hat seine Stärjken nach wie vor im Bereich Fotobearbeitung, von einfachen Scannen, über Korekturen/Retuschen zu Fotomontagen.
Nach und nach hat PS immer ein paar "Bonbons" dazu bekommen um am Markt weiterhin "punkten zu können und ist so immerhin noch immer der Marktführer was proffesionelle Bildbearbeitung angeht ( und auch die anderen Aufgaben meisteret es hervorragend ).

Corel ist ein anderes "Blatt", nicht gerade mein Lieblingsprogramm, aber es hat seine absoluten Stärken, die man nicht ignorieren kann 
( benutze es trotzdem nicht ).

Es ist eben einfach eine Frage was man will oder eben welche Firma  man unterstützen will *sfg*....

Also ich favourisiere Kombination von Freehand + PS, da kann man dann fast alles und die beiden arbeiten ziemlich problemlos miteinander.


----------



## Gianduja (29. März 2002)

@ webcutdirektor

klar, du hast recht, aber ich finde, die "um ein objekt rumschreiben" option wäre für adobe sicherlich nicht eine unlösbare aufgabe gewesen.
vor allem, wenn man das potenzial von ps bedenkt.
da is doch so eine option pillepalle, oder?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (29. März 2002)

@ Gianduja 

hmm, habe so das Gefühl, das einfach moch nicht so viele Leute das  "gefordert" haben!

...sonst hätte Adobe das wohl schon eingebaut. Naja, ich vermisse diese Funktion schon, aber habe ja Freehand.

Sollten doch mal energisch das ganze bei Adobe einfordern *smile*


----------



## Brainworm (29. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Gianduja _
> *@ webcutdirektor
> 
> klar, du hast recht, aber ich finde, die "um ein objekt rumschreiben" option wäre für adobe sicherlich nicht eine unlösbare aufgabe gewesen.
> ...



ES GIBT DIESE OPTION !!! ABER EBEN ERST SEID 6.0 !!!!

cYa


----------



## Gianduja (29. März 2002)

erklär mir doch mal bitte kurz, brainworm, wo das in ps6 integriert ist!
das einzige was mir in ps6 bekannt ist, ist den text zu biegen, also das werkzeug innerhalb des textwerkzeugs.
danke schonmal!


----------



## Brainworm (29. März 2002)

Naja das ist doch die Option. DA man selber die Grad einstellen kann sowie text Länge ect. kann man den Text eigentlich um jedes Objekt rum machen.

cYa


----------



## Thomas Lindner (29. März 2002)

Versuchen wir realistisch zu bleiben, was die Funktion in PS betrifft, denn ein VW ist kein Mercedes:

( Nicht persönlich zu nehmen)


----------



## nickname (29. März 2002)

Naja, aber Photoshop ist und bleibt DAS Bildbearbeitungsprogramm, erstrecht, wenn man noch den extencis (intellihance) Plugin hat, also da denn doch der Mercedes, aber eben nicht der Alleskönner, oder vielleicht ab dem 7er????

Gruss nickname :|


P.S. Haben wir den Ersteller diese Threads eigentlich so geschockt oder durcheinandergebracht, dass er nix mehr postet?? Trau Dich!!!


----------



## Gianduja (29. März 2002)

@ nickname

leider ist in der kommenden version von ps auch keine option integriert, mit der man einen text vernünftig um ein objekt schreiben kann, das steht schon leider fest!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (29. März 2002)

Bleibt uns nichts anderes übrig als PS weiterhin als erstklassiges Fotobearbeitungssoftware zu nutzen und für Rundsatz auf Freehand oder Illustrator zurückzugreifen....


----------



## Brainworm (29. März 2002)

Naja müssen wir wohl Photoshop weiterhin nur dazu nutzen, zu was es eigentlich da ist und keine Funktionen, für die es nicth gedacht ist ...

Photoshop ROXX !!!

cYa


----------



## Gianduja (29. März 2002)

genau, so machen wir es!

amen!


----------



## Mythos007 (29. März 2002)

Ich glaube das Thema wurde jetzt bis zur Erschöpfung
behandelt ... Bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------

